# [Update June 10th] 10 Gallon Planted Rimless Shrimp Tank



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Present:
Standard 10 Gallon
Light (2 Fluorescent bulbs), pumping around 3-4wpg I believe?
DiY CO2
Fluval 203 Canister Filter
Fluval Stratum
Dosing Flourish twice a week

Fauna: 
6 ScissorTail Rasbora from IPU
1 Zebra Nerite Snail from IPU
Trumpet Snails from IPU
Ramshorn Snails from Aprils
3 Assassin Snails from the BCA Auction
6 Otos from...IPU 
25~Cherry Shrimp from the BCA Auction
10~Tiger Shrimp from Patricks
2 Amano Shrimp from Stuart

Filling her up










Lots of plants from Alym and Stuart 











































It was a mess of algae, but after adding fish (nitrates), flow, an Oto and a Nerite snail it has toned down.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks instant nice  That sure is a lot of plants


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Algae has really toned down! Can't wait for everything to grow so I can do my first trim  Heres a video of the Zebra Nerite Snail doing what it does best~


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, what a lovely selection of plants!

I've been pondering getting a nerite snail for my green spot algae. Do you notice an improvement with yours in the tank?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, I miss my planted 10g!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank! great video too, like an underwater Hoover vacuum lol Been meaning to get some of the nerite snails myself, very cool looking! If you ever need some of those thumphet snails lemme know..probably have a couple hundred or so in my tanks substrate lol


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

One good thing about nerite is that their eggs do not hatch in freshwater so unlike trumpet snails, they will not be all over your tanks. At the same time, you will only get less and not more. I lost one when I was treating ick. Lesson: remember to take them out before adding any medication into the tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

teija said:


> Wow, what a lovely selection of plants!
> 
> I've been pondering getting a nerite snail for my green spot algae. Do you notice an improvement with yours in the tank?


Sorry I didnt answer your question  I actually barly see green spot algae in this tank, whether its from the oto or Snails im not sure...I do get some thread and staghorn though...

Update:
I got 14 Chili Rasbora for this tank...I am not sure what happened but 12 of them have disappeared from this tank  Not parameters...Going to restock at the expo...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow that looks good! Isn't the lighting a little too yellow though? What bulb are you using?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The left side isn't growing in 

And uh, I use two fluorescent bulbs, its actually not that yellow, just my camera


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I am converting the tank to shrimp, hopefully be able to get my stock from the expo  Meanwhile he are some amano shrimp from Stu!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Got some Cherry Shrimps and assassin snails from the expo as planned!  The feeding swarm is around 1:00~

I counted at least 3 females are berried at the moment,cant wait for some younglings


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

er201 said:


> Oh wow that looks good! Isn't the lighting a little too yellow though? What bulb are you using?


I think the yellow cast has something to do with his camera white balance setting.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love a heavily planted tank. Maybe because I like forests, too. I think your tank looks like a lot of fun for the inhabitants and the viewer. 

Thanks for identifying that snail for me. I got one once in a batch of plants and I didn't know what it was. It's very pretty.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Time lapse video#2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Small update, Berried Females and tiny shrimplets everywhere


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Gorgeous tank! I think I need to go out and buy more plants for my soon-to-be shrimp tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you 

Picture update:









Got yellow shrimp for my other tank: 

































And Tiger shrimp for the main tank: 









Shrimplets in the main tank, though I think survival rate is low...had <10 females berried, should have alot more floating around I think.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

And finally got my Oto some friends 


























and Guess what I happened upon one day
xD










*Video of feeding*


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

OMGosh your tank is amazing! And your videos are straight awesome! 

May I ask what this plant is though? Its really cool.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice bobby :]


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Its _Hygrophila pinnatifida_

One heavy rooting plant, I should have taken a photo, it sent out a shoot thats growing quite well, but now the new plant has sent out a shoot hit the glass wall...and is now growing up the wall 

Thank you thank you


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Small update...nothing special has happened except I had a tiger shrimp berry...soon I will go to the next level with CRS


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful tank. Can I ask you what is the yellow vegetable that the otos and shrimp are eating so voraciously? (E.g. it's in your pictures from 12-30-2011 and the video on that date too.) Some kind of squash?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It is an asian squash whose common name in English speaking countries is "Japanese Pumpkin" I think  All my bottom dwellers love it as well as my Heckelii. Yam is also a treat they devour like icecream


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well i've been planning on rescaping this tank for along time now and have made sketches in my school books. Unfortunately the one I had planned (one large "mountain" sloping down to one side and a smaller 'mountain" in front of it) was foiled because the rock I lugged home from the landscape store was too wide =( Walking home with it sure was a waste...walking home carrying 60lbs of rocks was not fun at all. Can't wait until all the plants fill in.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Very nice i hope i get my 5g to look like that some day. Cheers


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of substrate is that?

Looks like beach sand but abit browner, is it play sand??

Also see some black specs...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeup, its playsand. The black specks is the fluval statrum I have beneath the play sand. I had a pile covered by the Erio, but while adding the water the pile just exploded  Ill just leave it, when the plants carpet they'll cover it.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

well...no more shrimp in here...at least I tried my best in getting them out that is  This is now my "yellow" breeding tank with yellow rabbit snails and yellow jacket endlers.


















The black spot on the rock is a baby yellow rabbit snail :]

























FTS:Now its truely a low matinence tank...


----------

